# 2 new videos



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi all,

i have just posted 2 new videos 
one has some footage of my snowflake eel the other of the clown with he anemone
hope you enjoy


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Loved the videos! Looking forward to the video of your snowflake eating. Tomorrow at this time, right?? ;-)


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

maybe, he has got to be hungry but i dont think there is any worries about that he is always hungry, glad you like the videos


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

You have a lot to be proud of. Your tank is amazing!!


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks, really appreciate your comments, it is hard work but sharing with everyone else helps motivate me,


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Love that eel! How old is he/she? 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

i have only had the eel for 4 months, she was half the size but she is very active, when I first got her I was told that she will eat until she is full and that I would probably have to hand feed near her hiding hole I then would not see her until she was hungry again, I did that to start then decided that maybe she would hunt for food if she was hungry, well she is always out and as you can see well fed, she will take dillies and krill but she also takes pellets (formula one and two), I was amazed when she took those, hopefully tomorrow I will get some footage of her feeding and post for all to enjoy


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking forwared to seeing that. I could sit in front of your tank for hours just watching snowflake


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

I do..lol


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the video of your eel eating. It was really cool!! No wonder he grew so big. He eats like a monster  I don't know anything about salt water, but would he ever go after your fish if hunry enough?


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

he would take live fish but mine are all to big apart from the damsel which is too quick for him anyway, he hasn't tried for him yet, if he was hungry enough he might but he is well fed so hopefully he wont


----------

